# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ابداع فرمول ریاضی برای پیش‌بینی شادی

## khatereh 2

محققان انگلیسی معادله ریاضی را توسعه داده‌اند که امکان پیش‌بینی دقیق شادی لحظه به لحظه مردم جهان را فراهم می‌کند.
 این معادله ریاضی که توسط محققان کالج دانشگاهی لندن (UCL) طراحی شده است، قادر به پیش‌بینی دقیق و لحظه به لحظه شادی بر اساس رویدادهای اخیر مانند دریافت پاداش و انتظارات در یک فرآیند تصمیم‌گیری است.ارتباط بین شادی و پاداش، همچنین فرآیندهای عصبی که منجر به درک تجربه‌های آگانه مانند حس شادی می‌شوند، مورد بررسی قرار گرفت.در تحقیقات قبلی عنوان شده بود که حوادث زندگی بر سطح شادی فرد تأثیر می‌گذارد، اما شادی لحظه به لحظه در هنگام تصمیم‌گیری و دریافت پاداش – ناشی از اتخاذ تصمیم درست – مشخص نشده بود که این معادله ریاضی موفق به اندازه‌گیری دقیق آن شد.فعالیت عصبی تعدادی از داوطلبان در هنگام فرآیند تصمیم‌گیری، با استفاده از دستگاه ام‌آر‌آی مورد بررسی قرار گرفته و محققان بر اساس آن یک مدل محاسباتی طراحی کردند.با استفاده از این مدل، سطح دقیق شادی 18420 شرکت‌کننده در بازی What make me happy که توسط محققان کالج دانشگاهی لندن طراحی شده است، محاسبه شد.این مطالعه نشان می‌دهد، ثروت نقش موثری در پیش‌بینی شادی ایفا نمی‌کند؛ برعکس شادی لحظه به لحظه، به حوادث اخیر و سطح توقعات فرد وابسته است و هرچه سطح توقعات فرد پایین‌تر بیاید، میزان شادی افزایش پیدا می‌کند.

----------


## SonaMi

شاید همینه که ما همیشه شادیم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahsa92

شادي=١تقسيم بر سطح توقعات
رابطه عكس دارن

----------


## Zahra77

و هرچه سطح توقعات فرد پایین‌تر بیاید، میزان شادی افزایش پیدا می‌کند.
غیب گفتن  :Yahoo (21):  
معلومه ک  :Yahoo (21):

----------

